# Buck Mark ammo problems, what's best?



## twomode

We recently bought a new BM Camperfor my wife. First time for her, and we both like the gun alot. However, we've fired about 1000 round through it 100-120 at a time, and thoroughly cleaned it after each trip to the range. 

It still has feed issues/failures! I've tried lead, copper coated. We bought a new mag, both seem to have no difference. 3-4 days ago, I spent an hour looking at every possible configuration or detail, without success. My one call to Browning got me a very dis-interested guy on the phone so no help there. The last thing I tried after noticing the new mag would stick when sliding the load button up and down (mostly near the bottom) so I applied a little gun lube and did notice (I think) the next trip was smoother. 

Does anyone have any ideas here? Thanks in advance.


----------



## beretta-neo

I had the same problem. Jamming about 25% of the time. Mini Mags worked the best, but not perfect. After having it two years, I sucked it up and paid for the shipping to browning.

Got it back, it is now 100%


----------



## twomode

Beretta, do you know what they did? I'd have no problem sending it off, darn things brand new. I'm going to give them another call.


----------



## mactex

Have you tried another magazine to see if that might be the problem? I purchased an older, used Challenger III, a precurser to the Buckmark, and it was jam city until I purchased a new magazine for it. It's not too hard to muck up the feed lips and get the bullets out of line with where they should be.


----------



## beretta-neo

twomode said:


> Beretta, do you know what they did? I'd have no problem sending it off, darn things brand new. I'm going to give them another call.


I have no idea what they did. I'm just happy its fixed, though.

I can now also remove that plastic guiderod setup from the slide. I never could get it out before.


----------



## VAMarine

I've had good luck with Remington Thunderbolt lead only .22LR in my Buckmark, I tried some of the Rem. "Golden Bullets" and was plagued with issue after issue. One thing, make sure that the sight base is on nice and tight, it that starts coming loose, the bolt will start cycling sloppy and cause some issues.


----------



## twomode

VAMarine, In my post with the words "it's fixed", that is exactly what was causing my problems, the front screw on the site base was pretty loose. For a while I was trying every kind of ammo I could find, chasing my tail. It's fixed, I've fired 100 T-bolts through it and not only zero problems, almost no lead in the barrell, another problem caused by the mis-alignment when fired. Sure was frustrating. Thanks for all the help everyone.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I use mostly That Federal bulk ammo in both my buckmark and MK III and it seems to work the best. can get "better" ammo and it will do well but I seem to have the best overall results with the Federal 550 bricks. It seeds and goes where I want it to. I liked it so much I bought a bunch of it before the ammo stuff started going crazy. It's a blast to be able to go and shoot all day and still have plenty around:smt023 I think I still have like 7-8 bricks around here.


----------



## Bisley

My new Walther P-22 won't feed the Federal bulk ammo at all. It's a little better with the Remington and Winchester Expert bulk ammo.

But it loves Mini-Mags and the Aguiia High Power. It may just need hot ammo.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I had a MK II that loved the hot stuff. It wouldn't use any of the bulk stuff. And never the Winchester bulk stuff. I've stopped getting it being most of my 22's have had an issue with it. I still have a box of the Expert HV stuff that is a little better. There was some white box rounds I ended up giving to a friend because I was a 50-50 chance they would work in anything I had. He didn't have a problem with them though.

22's to me anyway seem to show their love for different ammo more than many other calibers. my 45's all have a fave load but it's more a grouping thing. My 22's it's a I don't like it I wont eat it thing. Most 22's I've had are like kids and broccoli :smt082 Sure you can make them eat it but they will not like it and they will tell you all about it.


----------

